# Grocery store shrimp for cichlids?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

My girlfriend recently bought some shrimp to eat and had about 6 or 7 left and asked if she could feed my red devils. After some aprehension, I said yes to a few bites. Is this safe to feed them or no? 
PS. They seemed to love it but I am hoping its not bad for them.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Should be OK if they were raw or boiled - rinse 'em good. Weird, but human grade shrimp are cheaper per pound than pet grade. There are never any "leftover" people shrimp in my house - *burp*.

Eric


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I feed mine market shrimp all the time. They love it. It packs on the pounds too, it's very nutritous. I prefer raw jumbo shrimp cut into bite size pieces. One grocery store or another is always having a "buy one get one free" deal on the bags of raw or cooked. Stock up then and divide them into single feedings. Put those into sandwich bags and put all the sandwich bags in a freezer bag. Leave the shells on too, they contain a lot of valuable nutrients. :thumb:

You can also try tilapia filets. They're very cheap compared to packaged fish food. $5 will get you a months worth of food. Again, cut it up into bite size pieces and freeze them in individual feedings size. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My fish love it. I feed it raw and cut it into little bites. For the smaller fish I smash the little bites with my finger. My Giant Danios trade the smashed piece of shrimp off like it were flag in a tag team race. :lol:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> My Giant Danios trade the smashed piece of shrimp off like it were flag in a tag team race.


Thats how my cichlids and bichirs interact when I throw in some oversized feeders, It's hilarious!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Raw only here, cooking destroys nutrients of food. Not only shrimp but I also feed clams, squid and small hunks of fish. Cheaper than buying the frozen fish food at the LFS!! You can blend it all up together if you have a processor too. 
Try giving your cichlids veggies and fruit too. My oscar loves little bites of kiwi and my flowerhorn and blood parrot love to nibble on zucchini.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

cool, will do.
Thanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

its a great food for him, the asthaxantin in there shell will brighten up your RD's orange like mad.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

I have some baked frozen shrimp. Can I use that or does it have to be raw?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have fed cooked shrimp, and while it may not be as good as raw, didn't see any negative effects. I would only feed fish/shellfish originating in salt water, so there is no risk of parasites. It is questionable whether we should eat Tilapia, due to the conditions they are raised in and what they are fed, so I wouldn't feed them to my fish. You can get pollack for less money and it comes from rather (relatively) clean water in the north Pacific.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

BillD said:


> I would only feed fish/shellfish originating in salt water, so there is no risk of parasites.


Very clever precaution. Thank you for the tip.

Erasmus had a taste of shrimp last night. He said to tell you that he really liked it, and thanks so much for your replies. 
Actually, what he really said was "I LUV DIS FOODS SO MUCH I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!
He really went crazy for it.

:fish:


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Alot of people I know feed silver fish (not sfb silversides). They are little white fish you can buy at an asian market. Freshwater and saltwater fish love them


----------

